# Where are the NFAA field ranges in Atlanta area>



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Good luck with finding anything in the immediate Atlanta area. I have a daughter that lives in the Sandy Springs area and while visiting her over the last couple of years, I've wanted to do some shooting, but not had any luck finding a location close enough to just spend an hour or so shooting. Will be watching this thread closely in hopes there is something close by that I've missed.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Try shooting a pm to toyrunner or Jim Pruitt. I believe they are from somewhere in Georgia and might could help you out...


----------



## watermedic23 (Aug 23, 2006)

I don't know of any in the immediate area. We have a range at Fort Gordon about and hour and a half out.

Shoot me a M with your contact info and we will try to meet up and shoot some.


Chuck


----------



## red1691 (Jun 8, 2007)

You might want to check out www.gon.com , this is Georgia Outdoor News web site, click on there fourm box find archery in there! There are several places for indoor not to sure about Field but there are plenty of people on there who can hopefully point you in the right direction. If you come to Savannah send me a pm, our range is in Scott Stell Community Park off Bush Road, We Will be Hosting the GBAA State Field there this July 10&11,2010 hope you can make it! Also you my want to check out www.gbaa-archery.com for the NFAA State org. affl.


----------



## mason1958 (Mar 15, 2008)

*Field range*

CHECK OUT WWW.ARCHERYBARNLLC.COM THEY GOT ALL RANGES 1.5HR NORTH OF ATL.:smile::smile:


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

*i believe N>E> of Atlanta*

less than an hour or so..?? 


http://www.gaarchery.org/appsTools/clubs/clubProfile.php?id_club=1


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

I am almost sure Fort Gordon is the only current running Field Range.
Kennesaw I heard was getting theirs back up. Not sure where that stands though.

DCWC is just about an Hour if you fly into RDU. LOL
Dont knock it, I will bet I will have some ice cream for ya if you ever make the trip. Good Southern hospitality NCFAA style. LOL


----------

